# S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Mods



## mikey8684 (Apr 18, 2007)

I found this site http://stalker.filefront.com/files/Stalker/Mods;3785 to have the best mods for most games including S.T.A.L.K.E.R. I've downloaded nearly all of them but the ones I am currently using and find to be the best are as follows - 

http://stalker.filefront.com/file/Additional_Addons_Mod;77741
http://stalker.filefront.com/file/Realism_Mod;78112
http://stalker.filefront.com/file/X46_Advanced_Battlearmor;77983
http://stalker.filefront.com/file/Improved_Sound_Effects;78102

They've changed my game for the better and it's so much more awesome to play now.....

BTW I have the 1.0001 patch so just check which mods work with which versions.


----------



## TUngsten (Apr 18, 2007)

I just finished the game... awesome game overall. Really tough on the highest diff setting but thoroughly enjoyable.

I find sooo often that I just tire of games before even finishing them. Games that I actually take the time to finish are rare - rarer still are the games that I return to and play again! Next time I fire STALKER up i'll check out some of the mods.


----------



## Ravenhaft (Apr 18, 2007)

Why would I want to use a mod that gives me a ridiculously cheap suit with extremely strong resistances? My favorite part of the game was how gimpy I was, and how HARD it was to get to being a walking juggernaut (like I was, except I patched, hoping the save game converter will come out soon). The game becomes a pretty storybook with a lame scifi plot if it's not challenging. Also, it seems like adding a scope to a gun that doesn't normally have scopes is, I don't know, cheating? The realism and the sound mods are much appreciated though.


----------



## Grings (Apr 18, 2007)

has anyone tried out that mod that puts the vehicles back into the game yet?


----------



## mikey8684 (Apr 19, 2007)

Grings said:


> has anyone tried out that mod that puts the vehicles back into the game yet?




Yeah I have .... not the best IMO.  You can reload while steering lol .... whats he using to steer lol   ... also the grass comes through the bottom of the cars ... ummm what else ... the hills are a bit of a challenge even the small one at the beginning leading to the small bridge ... the upsides though, you can do drive bys and get to places alot quicker lol ... 


I also suggest trying the 3RD person mod for those of you who like that style of play

as follows -

Open your "shared documents"

Open the "STALKER-SHOC" folder

Open the "user" file with notepad

Then add these lines to the bottom 

bind cam_1 kF1
bind cam_2 kF2
bind cam_3 kF3
bind cam_4 kF4

They will automatically go into alphabetical order the next time you open the file.

Basically they mean

F1 is 1st person
F2 is 3rd person
F3 is a further away 3rd
F4 seems to do nothing


BTW I have finished the game and I'm only mucking around now on hard to see the mods in action lol


----------



## Ravenhaft (Apr 19, 2007)

Another really useful "mod" is the widescreen monitor FOV fixer, http://wsgfmedia.com/uploads/paddywak/screenshots/stalker/stalkerFOV.zip
Makes it so you can see everything on the screen that you're supposed to see, just use the readme and it should make everything hunky dory.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 20, 2007)

Anyone come acroos a weight mod for STALKER? 50Kgs is just crappy, even carrying the most minimal stuff possible I'm still @ around 39kgs. So a weight mod that allows me to carry, say, 80Kgs, would be awesome.


----------



## Frogger (Apr 20, 2007)

Try this one KETxxx  http://stalker.filefront.com/file/Endurance_Mod;77353


----------

